# aal auf bienenmade?????



## voice (1. Juli 2004)

hab ich gestern gehört das aal gut auf bienenmade beissen soll....hat jemnd damit erfahrung???
voice


----------



## dieter_peter (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: aal auf bienenmade?????*

quatsch


----------



## TheFan (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: aal auf bienenmade?????*

wie sehen bienenmaden aus 
und wo bekommt man sie her??????


----------



## bolli (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: aal auf bienenmade?????*

Ich weiß es auch nur vom Hörensagen, habe es noch nicht 
selbst ausprobiert.  #t   
Aber warum soll er nicht darauf beissen? Ob Bienenmaden 
aber besser als der gute alte Tauwurm sind? ;+

Bienmaden gibt es übrigens in jedem guten Angelladen  #6


----------



## leipziger21 (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: aal auf bienenmade?????*

hey voice habe des öfteren mit bienenmaden auf aal gefischt.
habe aber erst 1 aal auf bienenmaden gefangen.
ich beziehe meine bienenmaden vom angelspezi in leipzig da kostet eine dose mit etwa 20 stück etwa 2.50 euro ist nicht sehr billig.Jedoch hat die Bienenmade den vorteil das sie nicht so hitzeanfällig wie der wurm ist im gegenteil bei etwa 18 grad fühlt sie sich richtig wohl.jeder kennt ja das problem wenn die würmer in der dose die vor hitze weggeschmolzen sind das hast du bei den bienenmaden halt nicht im gegenteil meine haben etwa 4 bis 5 wochen überlebt obwohl sie manchmal bei etwas wärmeren temperaturen im auto lagen so ich hoffe ich konnte dir etwas helfen.


----------



## agrarler (1. Juli 2004)

*AW: aal auf bienenmade?????*

Vor ca 5 Jahren war ich mit meinem Onkel an der Lippe bei Stockum. Wir hatten nix, aber ein anderer Angler neben uns fing noch im Hellen einige Aale. Also ging ich einfach mal zu ihm hin, um zu erfragen, mit was er den so angelt.  "Bienenmaden- hier haste den Rest, der is eh schon 2mal aufgetaut und matschig- wenn Du ihn noch gebrauchen kannst..."

Gesagt-getan! Den Matsch ( mehr war es wirklich nicht mehr) dran und rein ins Wasser: Biss und Aal!!!
Und so ging es die ganze Nacht weiter. Auf Wurm hatten wir nicht mal einen Zupfer, aber aud die Biester fing ein Dutzend gute Aale! Sowas habe ich zuvor- und auch danach - nie wieder erlebt!
Grüße vom agrarler


----------



## altersalat (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: aal auf bienenmade?????*

Aal kann man mit allem fangen. Aber ich bezweifle, das es was besseres als Tauwurm gibt.


----------



## aalkiller (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: aal auf bienenmade?????*

:s hallo
bei uns im nordostseekanal wird viel mit bienmaden auf aal geangelt. es ist ein köder den wir im sommer nehmen. für mich persönlich ist die zeit, wenn man mit bienemaden aale fängt, die schönste aalfangzeit, der aal nimmt die bienmade mit einem heftigen bis, und es werden meistens gut aale damit gefangen. wenn der aal am nok keinen tauwurm mehr will dan ist tebo und bienmadenzeit.


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: aal auf bienenmade?????*

Ich möchte mir auch mal Bienenmaden kaufen. Entwickeln sich die echt zu Bienen?


----------



## Karpfenchamp (2. Juli 2004)

*AW: aal auf bienenmade?????*

Komm doch in den Chat Aalkiller.


----------

